# Anyone Diving or Fishing This Week?



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you need someone to share expenses any time this week (except Thanksgiving Day), please pm me.I will fish but I prefer diving. So,if you are fiisherman and don't mind taking a diver along, let me know. I will dive alone.There is no need to anchor the boat while I'm diving, just follow my bubbles. Will dive out of Pensacola or Destin. Thanks.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am planning to go fishing tomorrow morning, Give me a call if interested ed

857 1039


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Out diving this a.m.


----------

